# Whitney Glass Works jars (question about 'correct' lid and milkglass insert)



## DavidW (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi all,I have an idle question to pass along......it's nothing earth-shattering, just curious.  I recently found a partial shard of a white milk glass mason-type fruit jar liner, and since it is broken I can't be sure of the entire lettering around the rim, but in the center is a bold "W inside a diamond" mark.  I understand that Whitney Glass Works used that mark, according to Julian Toulouse in Bottle Makers and their Marks.  I'm wondering if any fruit jar collectors who are familiar with the various incarnations of Whitney "Mason-type" jars with the screw lids can confirm exactly how their "Correct" zinc lids are marked....on the front (if there is any particular marking? ) and, more specifically, what is the marking on the visible part of the correct white milkglass liner or "disc"?   Just interested in confirming whether or not this insert would have originally been for a Whitney jar.  Thanks!  David


----------



## botlguy (Aug 15, 2015)

Folks, I'm not sure all of you are aware of who this post is from and what his contributions to our hobbies are. David has compiled the most definitive list and documentation of Bottle, Jar & Insulator manufacturer symbols yet known. I cannot help in this case but I urge you to go out of your way to help David in his quest. He deserves all the help we can give him.                  Jim


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 15, 2015)

Now look what you dun did, Jim! [8D] You just let us know that he's David from here. [] Any glass-maker researcher would have that site saved to Favorites and in their One-Click-and-There most-used-tabs section. [8|] Now we're all gonna go nuts over what is to us in the Research World a Celebrity of great fame and worthy of much honor. [] ---- Thank you kindly, David, for all the wonderful work that you have done!! I've learned so dang much from you that that info is not replaceable, and I couldn't thank you enough.  ???????????????•??•??????????  ---- I'm afraid that I'm of no help here except in starting the flood of praise unto David for his groundbreaking work in compiling such a detailed amount of info into a single, easy-to-use place. [:-]


----------



## 2find4me (Aug 15, 2015)

I don't know diddly about jars, but thanks David for all your work, you are definitely a celebrity on the bottle field! []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 16, 2015)

This could be an interesting way to verify a mark You may need a large sampling though, lids got swapped a lot. Maybe if they are marked in some other way also you can figure it out.Good luck.


----------



## jargeezr (Aug 16, 2015)

Nothing in the Whitney family strikes a cord. But I do have a few correct "The Marion Jar" fruit jars where the correct insert has an "M" in a diamond. Around the edge is lettered "Boyd's Genuine Porcelain Lined". These are the jars embossed "The Marion Jar Mason's Patent Nov. 30th 1858" made by the Marion Fruit Jar & Bottle Co. from 1888 - 1904. The outside of the zinc lid is marked "Genuine Boyd Cap for Mason Jars" around "M" in a diamond. Maybe a possibility.


----------



## DavidW (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi "jargeezr" and thanks for the nice comments by the others.  Jargeezr, I am sure you are right! The "M" inside the diamond looks more like a "W" because of the slightly out-curved "legs" so I was looking at it upside down. (See pic I have attached). Looking at the entry in the "Redbook" this would be the correct, original lid used on jars #1624-1625.  This might also be related to the mark "M in a diamond" found on a few other glass bottles and eyecups, a mark which I have currently listed as "unknown" or unidentified.  Thanks again!David


----------



## jargeezr (Aug 16, 2015)

That picture clinches it. It matches all my Marion lids.


----------



## DavidW (Aug 19, 2015)

jargeezer, thanks very much!! I appreciate the info.   I've re-edited my entries on the "M inside a diamond" marks on this page:http://www.glassbottlemarks.com/bottlemarks-4/ I'm still learning something new almost every day!~David


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks David, I'll make a note of it.Do you want a couple others to add? []I was flipping through History of Drug Containers and Their Labels by George Griffenhagen Mary Bogard" and noticed in their using Bill Hunt's medicine list for "M in a tringle" noting it as Murray and Lanman. Seeing the Ring reference to M-161 on the list I noticed it was missing the Dr. Murrows bitters part. Also in the list and in Ring is "triangle enclosing Star of David" on a Sample Atwood's Jaundice Bitters. Ring A-113I'm going to add that to mine, I guess under "S". Anyway, neither marks are listed on your site or the compiled marks of the Bottle Research Group that I saw.They could be erroneous submits to Carlyn Ring to begin with.The first could be a Murrow TM I guess but the other just doesn't fit.


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 24, 2015)

So I have a Mason Jar wotj a milk glass insert in it.  It does not come out - there is some embossing on the top of the ;id that I can't read yet.  This has been an interesting thread.RED M.


----------



## jargeezr (Aug 25, 2015)

There are dozens of different embossings on zinc lids. (See my first reply above for the Marion jar version). The most common and cheapest are the _Ball_ and Atlas and Presto. More expensive and a little harder to find are Jenkins, Harvest, and A (Dupont American Can, not Atlas), Sante Fe and Genuine Boyd Cap lids. Even more expensive but available are the CFJCo, and Hero Cross lids. Barely available and very expensive are the SMS, Sun Moon Star, Keystone, M (Marion Fruit Jar), Tudor Rose, and K&T. Then there are the ones you may never see and the sky is the limit on pricing like ROOT, Rowley's Hero Cross, and the lids for the Crowleytown Masons which are usually unlined and may have dates for embossings. This is very much a generalization and overview because there are many more out there. Some may only have patent dates around the edge which end up being versions of the Consolidated Fruit Jar Company or the Hero Fruit Jar Company lids. So keep your eye out and immediately send the scarce ones to me so you won't worry over them. And we haven't even touched the glass insert lids for the improved type jars. Enjoy!


----------



## bottleboy311 (Aug 25, 2015)

There was a zinc lid embossed "Jenkins" no embossing on the milk glass, sold on eBay last week $14.60. http://www.ebay.com/itm/V...77?hash=item58cb30f521


----------



## jarsnstuff (Aug 25, 2015)

Here are a few of the harder to find zinc lids.  Many of these were sold as "after market" or replacement lids so with the exception of the Knox in this photo, there are no matching jars.


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 25, 2015)

Well I have been going through some of my keeper jars = and have several you have written about here.  Some of the formed glass inserts, had to be buggers to make.  I think, there are three different glass oldies, and two of them were devilish to get back together.    RED Matthews


----------

